# Two little ratbags! (pic heavy)



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Just a whole bunch of random photos I hadn't taken off my camera yet...

Arnella with a chew toy










Erin 









About to leap onto me










Arnie helping herself to the food container




















Erin being a good girl eating vegies









peek-a-boo! 
Arnie has been very naughty lately and flying away from us when she thinks she's going back into the cage, and hiding in the curtains... we may clip her wings









Fighting









Oh no mum, we weren't fighting - we're little angels









Arnie planning her escape?









ahhh peace at last... afternoon nap time


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha they are so adorable and so cute


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie is being a little monster lately! We are taking her to my parents for two weeks next week, because we're going away... and she has *just* decided to start flying away from us (whilst simultaneously shrieking, like we're about to murder her) when she doesn't want to go back in the cage/doesn't want to step up and be a good girl. So, we're thinking of getting her wings clipped. She is just getting a little too full of herself, and she's very hormonal. Jacob can get her to come to him because she's currently in love with him, but she has decided she can't stand much of me at the moment... so do a lot of bribing with sunflower seeds lol... little witch!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha yeah they little brats soon as the start flying


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

We never had problems with her flying before. She was always good, would come to us, step up - go back in the cage no problem. Since she's hit puberty and has the raging hormones she's been biting, wanting nothing to do with me, picking on Erin, clucking to Jacob and just this weekend she decided she would be naughty and fly away from us. Maybe a holiday away from us will be good for her. At least away from Jacob, lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha she might not forgive him when he returns lol sort out your problem anyway ha ha

Its fly away from me and chew wallpaper off the walls


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

so naughty... Arnie would know she's in trouble if she started doing that!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha im a sucker telling them off i say NO, tried putting them back in cage and then them sad puppy (tiels) eyes come and i give in


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

lol... I don't think Arnie has mastered the sad puppy tiel eyes... but she has mastered the "I'm naughty and cute" grin.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

One of my goldfish have got the sad eyes look which i couldn't resist getting her
( i say her as she got a girly look)


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

What adorable pictures !!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

What wonderful pictures, you've captured their personalities so well. Ronan has been naughty lately to, well come to think of it, he naughty every spring. Hopefully they will both calm down soon.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Must be hormones...but they're so cute when they're being bad!


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

That's funny, my tiel is getting to where he does not want to go back in his cage, thankfully his wings are clipped so i'm able to trick him into it  Though, i'm kinda worried when his wings do grow back ( i got him from some lady, and she clipped his wings, he is only 4 months! i was angry) that I might have even more trouble getting him in there. Ohhh we will see


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

They are so gorgeous! Little Erin, looks just like my girl Luna  
Congratulations on such sweet Cockatiels!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Mischevious!!  too cute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attya (Apr 23, 2011)

You guys have made me smile with your 'sad goldfish girl eyes' and 'cockatiel puppy eyes' LOL

Beautiful birds by the way, I would love a bright yellow lutino like that.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Such gorgeous birds! I wish I could catch a picture of Cindy and Mr. Bojangles sleeping but every time I try to sneak up on them the floor creaks or I make too much noise and they wake right up and give me a "gotcha" look. When they go to sleep near me I never have my phone around to take a picture, and if I get up to get it, they wake up.


----------



## emehart19 (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh how sweet! Erin is indeed good for eating veggies...my boys are so picky.


----------

